# Quick question, help please



## swiftcharger (13 Apr 2013)

Hello, quick question if anybody could help me out. 

I applied back at the start of December for the Infantry position, but that was my only choice I did not pick 2 other occupations when they ask you for 3 just incase you don't get your first pick.
Anyways on http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.3700.html the Application Process Sample thread I see people that applied for the Infantry way after me and are getting to do there CFAT, medical etc before me?
But they also had 2 other trade choices under there first choice Infantry.
If they choose to move forward with there first choice Infantry do they get put inline behind me? or they infront of me now. I don't get it haha.
Hope that made sense tryed to explain it the best I could
Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

there is no line...

Are you applying for regular force or reserves?


----------



## swiftcharger (13 Apr 2013)

Regular

And than how do they select people that applied for the occupation?


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

are the people you are seeing get scheduled for their CFAT, etc at the same recruiting centre as you, or are they somewhere else completely in the country?

application works like this:

you apply online, and North Bay assesses your suitability and collects all the initial documents needed. If the position(s) you applied for is/are open your file will be transferred to your local RC for further processing. Your local RC will call you and schedule you for the CFAT, medical and interview. Not all happen in one day always. Some people have them all in 1 day some have them spread out over months. Each RC is different.

Any one of those things can mess up your application. ie. you can fail the CFAT for the trade you want; you may not meet the common enrollment medical standard; or maybe you really mess up the interview.

IF you make it past all three steps you are given a "score" and placed on the merit list for the trades you are suitable and competitive for. Just because you are merit listed doesn't mean you will ever get a call. The list is constantly changing as people all over the country are added to it. You may be #10 on the list right now, and #50 on the list tomorrow kid of deal if 40 new people are added with higher scores then you.

If you are selected you will be called with a Job Offer.

Whole process can take a few months or a few years all the way to infinity for those that never get an offer, or fail part of the process.

Good Luck!


----------



## JM2345 (14 Apr 2013)

When did you send in your supporting documents (photocopies of birth certificate and school transcripts) to the recruiting center? Have you not heard anything from them? Have you been checking your email regularly? You should definitely have heard something from someone regarding your application by now. You might need to give them a call or send them an email.


----------



## swiftcharger (17 Apr 2013)

Yes they have my documents
If I added 2 other trades would my process be quicker to start my CFAT, Medical etc


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2013)

swiftcharger said:
			
		

> Yes they have my documents
> If I added 2 other trades would my process be quicker to start my CFAT, Medical etc



It sure can't hurt by adding two more occupation choices.


----------



## BrendenDias (17 Apr 2013)

I called North Bay months ago and the recruiter added the 2nd and 3rd choices in for me in a matter of minutes.. 
Being in school doesn't help compared to people applying for the same trades, that are more educated and qualified. 
However, I am sure the people that applied for your 2nd or 3rd choice first would get into those before you, I would think..


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Apr 2013)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> However, I am sure the people that applied for your 2nd or 3rd choice first would get into those before you, I would think..



You would think wrong.


----------



## Jester_TG (17 Apr 2013)

it's better to think of them as 3 first choices. Don't just throw anything in there.

you could be processed and offered a position in any of the 3.


----------



## swiftcharger (17 Apr 2013)

Yes but wouldn't they get me started on my CFAT, medical etc if I had two extra trade options that were open,
even though I want my first trade option not the other 2 they would than see my scores on the PT and CFAT
which im confident that i will kill the physical test and CFAT?


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2013)

swiftcharger said:
			
		

> Yes they have my documents
> If I added 2 other trades would my process be quicker to start my CFAT, Medical etc



You should have asked for more than one occupation in the first place.  If you're only asking for one occupation, then you are severly limiting yourself.   Nevertheless. the next step of the process is for your application to be sent to your local CFRC and until that is done, everything else is a mute point.  Your still in the "online" application stage, so you have quite a ways to go.......


----------



## BrendenDias (18 Apr 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You would think wrong.



Ohh.. alright sorry, my mistake   :facepalm:


----------



## Goodeman (18 Apr 2013)

You better learn to be patient swiftcharger. I waited 8 months before my file was transferred to my local RC and another three months after that to write my CFAT have my medical and interview, while friends surpassed me and were going to BMQ.


----------



## BrendenDias (18 Apr 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> You better learn to be patient swiftcharger. I waited 8 months before my file was transferred to my local RC and another three months after that to write my CFAT have my medical and interview, while friends surpassed me and were going to BMQ.



Yep, patience seems to be key here. For me, it's been 6 months since I applied, still waiting for my file to be transferred. My buddy's file was just transferred a few days ago to Vancouver.. so I'm waiting eagerly also   
You'll just have to wait on it like everyone going through the same process.


----------



## DAA (18 Apr 2013)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Yep, patience seems to be key here. For me, it's been 6 months since I applied, still waiting for my file to be transferred. My buddy's file was just transferred a few days ago to Vancouver.. so I'm waiting eagerly also
> You'll just have to wait on it like everyone going through the same process.



Wow, 6 months seems like a long time.  Maybe you should re-do your application?


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> I waited 8 months before my file was transferred to my local RC





			
				B.Dias said:
			
		

> For me, it's been 6 months since I applied, still waiting for my file to be transferred.



Is there some reason for this? Were you getting updates from the CFVRC as to why your application took longer? The way the Master Corporal explained it to me in an email, applications are looked at in order of when the are received (for regular force at least), and a decision made as to if they will be passed to your local recruiting center for processing or not. This would mean unless there were unique circumstances regarding your application, nobody should be getting their file faster than you in general. If there were unique circumstances, please let us know, because your posts are very discouraging to people and setting unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Goodeman (18 Apr 2013)

First email I got it said I wasnt competitive enough. After I added a few things to my app, I was getting processed again, and then my trades closed. And then randomly, my file got transferred to my CFRC. Im not trying to set any expectations, if you have high hopes, thats great but sometimes the reality isnt always pretty.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Is there some reason for this? Were you getting updates from the CFVRC as to why your application took longer? The way the Master Corporal explained it to me in an email, applications are looked at in order of when the are received (for regular force at least), and a decision made as to if they will be passed to your local recruiting center for processing or not. This would mean unless there were unique circumstances regarding your application, nobody should be getting their file faster than you in general. If there were unique circumstances, please let us know, because your posts are very discouraging to people and setting unrealistic expectations.



You really are naïve.


Read this:

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> First email I got it said I wasnt competitive enough. After I added a few things to my app, I was getting processed again, and then my trades closed. And then randomly, my file got transferred to my CFRC. Im not trying to set any expectations, if you have high hopes, thats great but sometimes the reality isnt always pretty.



Right, but you weren't just sitting around waiting, which is what you make it sound like. You were told by the recruiting center why your application wasn't being processed, and you needed to improve it, and then the trade closed. You were told all of this, it wasn't a blind waiting game. If the trade is closed for processing, then applicants shouldn't assume they will necessarily be transferred at all without having to reapply or change their trade choices, as their application might be closed before it opens again.

You may not have been trying to set expectations, but don't you think that people will read your post and get the idea that sometimes the CF just decides to ignore some applicants without reason, and process others instead? You have to be aware that people are reading these threads to base their expectations on the recruiting process, that's the point of most of the new and potential applicants reading these. 

I appreciate you clearing this up, and thank you for contributing to the forum, but just try not to make things sound so much worse without clarifying when you have a unique set of circumstances. It's just scaring people for no reason. Lots of people can't afford to go 8 months without hearing anything, they would have to move on in their life and might decide to choose another path other than the CF. It isn't to do with patience, the clock is just ticking for a lot of us as we get older.


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You really are naïve.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________



I've read that many times, over 50 pages of it. Now explain why I am naive. Thanks.


----------



## Jammer (18 Apr 2013)

Watch the attitude mate.

If you read it many times as you attest, then you would have seen that there are many factors in play that can be attributed to a lengthy process. You see, not everyone can meet even the most basic entry requirements. Background checks and verification of source material submitted will have to be verified.

You're not applying to Tim Hortons and no, the Armed Forces are not obligated to offer you a job, just the opportunity to apply....take a number...next.


----------



## Goodeman (18 Apr 2013)

The point is that you shouldnt expect anything. If you expect something and get dissapointed, thats your problem. People sometimes fall through the cracks and thats just reality. There are some people that have been waiting years to get in the CF. I didnt move on after 8 months because being an infantry soldier is something I want and I wont give up until I get it. If people get discouraged because they have a bit of a wait, that sucks, but maybe they arent cut out for this line of work.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Is there some reason for this? Were you getting updates from the CFVRC as to why your application took longer? The way the Master Corporal explained it to me in an email, applications are looked at in order of when the are received (for regular force at least), and a decision made as to if they will be passed to your local recruiting center for processing or not. This would mean unless there were unique circumstances regarding your application, nobody should be getting their file faster than you in general. If there were unique circumstances, please let us know, because your posts are very discouraging to people and setting unrealistic expectations.



To shed more light, I originally applied online in October of 2011. I did not receive any word/update, (other than a confirmation email that my application had been received and subsequent supporting documentation) between then and April 2012. Only then was it explained that processing would be going ahead.  I can't say for certain what took place during that 6 month period.  But from what I have read, significant time frames between initial application and the transfer can take time depending upon when application was submitted, availability of trade(s) applied to, etc.


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Watch the attitude mate.
> 
> If you read it many times as you attest, then you would have seen that there are many factors in play that can be attributed to a lengthy process. You see, not everyone can meet even the most basic entry requirements. Background checks and verification of source material submitted will have to be verified.
> 
> You're not applying to Tim Hortons and no, the Armed Forces are not obligated to offer you a job, just the opportunity to apply....take a number...next.



I don't have an attitude, I am simply replying with the same tone that someone brought to me in an attempt to publicly insult me. I matched his tone, not exceeding it. The factors which you mentioned are not part of the initial process of getting your application from the CFVRC to your local recruiting center. 

If you don't meet the basic entry requirements, than the CFVRC will tell you that, and you aren't waiting for your application to be sent from them to your local recruiting center. Background checks and verification of core documents are all done at the local recruiting center level. As I said, as far as I am aware, there should be no reason anyone is just waiting at the CFVRC level without an update from them for 6-8 months at this time, unless they have unique circumstances which they are aware of and don't generally apply to anyone else.

As you say "take a number, next" which means when you apply and send in your copies of your documents, you should be put in line for processing, not having others pass by you without an update on your application. Nowhere did I say I am entitled to a job, but I am entitled to an update on my application, as that is part of the job of the CFVRC staff. If someone is going 6-8 months without any update, probably either they screwed up somewhere, missed an update from the CFVRC staff, or the CFVRC staff screwed up.


----------



## SentryMAn (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I don't have an attitude, I am simply replying with the same tone that someone brought to me in an attempt to publicly insult me. I matched his tone, not exceeding it. The factors which you mentioned are not part of the initial process of getting your application from the CFVRC to your local recruiting center.
> 
> If you don't meet the basic entry requirements, than the CFVRC will tell you that, and you aren't waiting for your application to be sent from them to your local recruiting center. Background checks and verification of core documents are all done at the local recruiting center level. As I said, as far as I am aware, there should be no reason anyone is just waiting at the CFVRC level without an update from them for 6-8 months at this time, unless they have unique circumstances which they are aware of and don't generally apply to anyone else.
> 
> As you say "take a number, next" which means when you apply and send in your copies of your documents, you should be put in line for processing, not having others pass by you without an update on your application. Nowhere did I say I am entitled to a job, but I am entitled to an update on my application, as that is part of the job of the CFVRC staff. If someone is going 6-8 months without any update, probably either they screwed up somewhere, missed an update from the CFVRC staff, or the CFVRC staff screwed up.



Here's the best advice I can give you:
There is NO ONE that will call you to give you an update on your application status.
There is NO ONE that will call you and give you any more information.

Just like on the civilian side, it's up to YOU to contact the place you applied for a career with in order to get an update.  This is also known as "drive" to be an employee.  

Don't make your mom call, do get your big brother to call, pick up your phone and dial the number today, find out whats going on and ask some questions.

Cheers!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I don't have an attitude, I am simply replying with the same tone that someone brought to me in an attempt to publicly insult me. I matched his tone, not exceeding it...



I'm afraid you are definitely coming across as the individual with an "attitude." The user, whose 'naivety' remarks you took offense to, is also army.ca staff. He was stating a fact that your viewpoints regarding what you believe does, or should be taking place during the recruiting process were misguided. 

As well, other senior members are/were trying to alert you to the fact that you are/were coming across inappropriately.


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

Goodeman said:
			
		

> The point is that you shouldnt expect anything. If you expect something and get dissapointed, thats your problem. People sometimes fall through the cracks and thats just reality. There are some people that have been waiting years to get in the CF. I didnt move on after 8 months because being an infantry soldier is something I want and I wont give up until I get it. If people get discouraged because they have a bit of a wait, that sucks, but maybe they arent cut out for this line of work.



I understand what you are saying man, and trust me, I do appreciate you giving us the information about your personal experience. But I just don't want to scare people off who might make good members of the CF in thinking your situation might be the norm. Whether they are cut out for CF or not is up to the CF recruiters to decide, we shouldn't be trying to act as an initial screening process to discourage people from applying. I am in my late 20s, and lots of people are in their 30s who want to apply, and if we want to make a career out of the CF, unfortunately we can't wait too long no matter how patient we are.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I've read that many times, over 50 pages of it. Now explain why I am naive. Thanks.



Why do you think that only a few people have unique sets of circumstances?  You, yourself are unique.  You have a different education than everyone else.  You have different moral and ethical values than everyone else.  You have a different criminal history than everyone else?  You have different parents and place of birth than everyone else.  You live in a different location and under different circumstances than everyone else.  You have a different religion/lack of religion than everyone else.  And the list will go on and on.....as stated in the 50 pages that you seem not to have clued in on.  YOU are a unique set of circumstances; just like everyone else.  NO ONE can give you a definite timeline by which you will be processed; as circumstances, job openings, your history, etc. are not molded to fit an exact set of criteria.  You are not a clone.  YOU are an INDIVIDUAL.  As such you are treated as one, and your processing may take more, or less, time than someone else.  

Does that clarify it more for you?  Reading is one thing.  Comprehension is another.


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I'm afraid you are definitely coming across as the individual with an "attitude." The user, whose 'naivety' remarks you took offense to, is also army.ca staff. He was stating a fact that your viewpoints regarding what you believe does, or should be taking place during the recruiting process were misguided.
> 
> As well, other senior members are/were trying to alert you to the fact that you are/were coming across inappropriately.



Being staff of this site doesn't give you the right to insult someone and not expect that person to try to defend themselves. What viewpoints or beliefs that I have are misguided exactly? That isn't a sarcastic question, I am being serious. If there is something I am wrong about, I would love to hear it because obviously I have either been misinformed by someone, or I have read something that was incorrect. So, if I am coming across as naive, I just want to hear why someone believes that. If I am wrong about something, I want to know what it is.

I don't see why anyone would think my post asking for clarification is inappropriate. I know for a fact both of the guys who replied about their 6-8 month processing times before had extremely unique circumstances, which is why I posted my reply. They made it seem like that is the norm, but it isn't.


----------



## DAA (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Is there some reason for this? Were you getting updates from the CFVRC as to why your application took longer? The way the Master Corporal explained it to me in an email, applications are looked at in order of when the are received (for regular force at least), and a decision made as to if they will be passed to your local recruiting center for processing or not. This would mean unless there were unique circumstances regarding your application, nobody should be getting their file faster than you in general. If there were unique circumstances, please let us know, because your posts are very discouraging to people and setting unrealistic expectations.



That's not a fair question to ask.  That's like asking a friend "Why did your application for a Credit Card not get processed?"  There are generally reasons why and some of those reasons may be personal to each person but then again it could just be circumstance such as the occupation choices are CLOSED or could be "highly" competitive due to limited numbers.

As far as your file being processed based on when it is received, well that is only one part of the equation, the other part being the "priorities" for recruiting.

So you really shouldn't view those others posts as being "discouraging and setting unrealistic expectations", they are merely "sharing" their own experience by saying in a round about way "Hopefully you don't have to wait as long as I had to wait but you should be prepared just in case."


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Being staff of this site doesn't give you the right to insult someone and not expect that person to try to defend themselves. What viewpoints or beliefs that I have are misguided exactly? That isn't a sarcastic question, I am being serious. If there is something I am wrong about, I would love to hear it because obviously I have either been misinformed by someone, or I have read something that was incorrect. So, if I am coming across as naive, I just want to hear why someone believes that. If I am wrong about something, I want to know what it is.
> 
> I don't see why anyone would think my post asking for clarification is inappropriate. I know for a fact both of the guys who replied about their 6-8 month processing times before had extremely unique circumstances, which is why I posted my reply. They made it seem like that is the norm, but it isn't.



I'm not quite sure why you're offended by the term 'naive' being used towards you in the first place.  I don't believe it was used as a personal attack. In my opinion, it was an accurate assumption based on the thoughts you've expressed regarding people's application processes. I gave you my personal experience/timeframe earlier in this thread, as well as a couple of other users. Additionally, throughout various threads there are countless examples of files taking weeks/months to move through the initial stages, beginning right from file transfer.  

For me, you're expressing your ideals based on what you _think_ should be happening with applications verses what is _really_ taking place. This is a difficult position to place yourself in, because unless you (or I) work in recruiting, we can't draw conclusions or make assumptions about why things are taking pace the way they are.  All we can go by are the examples expressed here. I feel there are several that outline realistic expectations right now.


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Why do you think that only a few people have unique sets of circumstances?  You, yourself are unique.  You have a different education than everyone else.  You have different moral and ethical values than everyone else.  You have a different criminal history than everyone else?  You have different parents and place of birth than everyone else.  You live in a different location and under different circumstances than everyone else.  You have a different religion/lack of religion than everyone else.  And the list will go on and on.....as stated in the 50 pages that you seem not to have clued in on.  YOU are a unique set of circumstances; just like everyone else.  NO ONE can give you a definite timeline by which you will be processed; as circumstances, job openings, your history, etc. are not molded to fit an exact set of criteria.  You are not a clone.  YOU are an INDIVIDUAL.  As such you are treated as one, and your processing may take more, or less, time than someone else.
> 
> Does that clarify it more for you?  Reading is one thing.  Comprehension is another.



Now I do not work in recruiting, but from my understanding, none of your points should make it so that other peoples applications to the regular forces are getting processed before yours without an update from the CFVRC. SentryMAn has said I should call the CFVRC, but the Master Corporal employed at the CFVRC told me that they will send me an email with a status update when they get to my file. The staff member told me files are processed in the order they are received. 

I am just not seeing how being an individual with unique circumstances will slow down your application, unless they need more information from you. They get to your file, and they process it. If they need something else, or they decide not to process it, they should be letting you know. The only time they wouldn't let you know should be if you didn't send in your documents, in which case your application would be closed in 60 days. Job history, education, job openings, city where you were born, religion etc, should not be slowing down your application at the CFVRC stage from what I have seen and the information I got.

Am I wrong here? Does someone have a specific example or know of a situation personally where that is not the case?

If there are no job openings, aren't you "supposed" to get an email about that?
If you are not competitive enough, aren't you "supposed" to get an email about that?

I understand things don't always happen in the way they are supposed to happen, and I am not trying to suggest that everything will be smooth sailing, but at the moment, 6-8 months without an update should NOT be happening. If people are waiting that long, I would tell them they need to call or email the CFVRC after 3 months of no update just to ensure they didn't fall through the cracks.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Being staff of this site doesn't give you the right to insult someone and not expect that person to try to defend themselves. What viewpoints or beliefs that I have are misguided exactly? That isn't a sarcastic question, I am being serious. If there is something I am wrong about, I would love to hear it because obviously I have either been misinformed by someone, or I have read something that was incorrect. So, if I am coming across as naive, I just want to hear why someone believes that. If I am wrong about something, I want to know what it is.
> 
> I don't see why anyone would think my post asking for clarification is inappropriate. I know for a fact both of the guys who replied about their 6-8 month processing times before had extremely unique circumstances, which is why I posted my reply. They made it seem like that is the norm, but it isn't.



OK.  You have a very thin skin if you think that people are insulting you, so I will leave you to ask redundant questions over and over again Ad nauseam.    

This post is worded differently, but says the same thing about "YOU are unique -- YOU are an individual".



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> That's not a fair question to ask.  That's like asking a friend "Why did your application for a Credit Card not get processed?"  There are generally reasons why and some of those reasons may be personal to each person but then again it could just be circumstance such as the occupation choices are CLOSED or could be "highly" competitive due to limited numbers.
> 
> As far as your file being processed based on when it is received, well that is only one part of the equation, the other part being the "priorities" for recruiting.
> 
> So you really shouldn't view those others posts as being "discouraging and setting unrealistic expectations", they are merely "sharing" their own experience by saying in a round about way "Hopefully you don't have to wait as long as I had to wait but you should be prepared just in case."



However, I see that you don't want to accept the answers given to you, nor do you seem to want to read and comprehend what was posted, so I will not waste any more oxygen on you.    

Just keep on digging.  That hole will only get deeper.


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> That's not a fair question to ask.  That's like asking a friend "Why did your application for a Credit Card not get processed?"  There are generally reasons why and some of those reasons may be personal to each person but then again it could just be circumstance such as the occupation choices are CLOSED or could be "highly" competitive due to limited numbers.
> 
> As far as your file being processed based on when it is received, well that is only one part of the equation, the other part being the "priorities" for recruiting.
> 
> So you really shouldn't view those others posts as being "discouraging and setting unrealistic expectations", they are merely "sharing" their own experience by saying in a round about way "Hopefully you don't have to wait as long as I had to wait but you should be prepared just in case."



Well I don't want to make it seem like I am asking for everyones personal life story, a simple "Yes, there were unique circumstances that slowed down my application" would be more than sufficient for me. If an occupation is closed, wouldn't the CFVRC email you and tell you that your application wont be processed? Or am I wrong about that? Same question for it being highly competitive. If you aren't competitive enough, wont they just decide not to process your application at that time, and email you saying such?

The priorities for recruiting is the type of information I am looking for. As I said, I was told directly by a staff member at the CFVRC via email that application are processed "in sequence as receiving them." So are you saying that certain trades would cause your application to be processed ahead of others?

I took the posts as "if you think 8 months of waiting if a long time, you aren't cut out for the CF." Which is pretty much what one of the posters said later.


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK.  You have a very thin skin if you think that people are insulting you, so I will leave you to ask redundant questions over and over again Ad nauseam.
> 
> This post is worded differently, but says the same thing about "YOU are unique -- YOU are an individual".
> 
> ...



I really don't care how unique someone is, the staff member at the CFVRC told me applications are processed "in sequence as receiving them." Are you telling me the Master Corporal staff member at the CFVRC lied to me, and that being a unique individual means that other applications may be processed before yours? Is there any reason that someones application for the same trade would be processed before yours, without you getting an update WHY your application is taking longer?

There is no hole I am digging. There are no "answers" I am not accepting. People are giving me generic responses which don't contain any factual information in response to the questions I have posed. Calling someone naive is an insult. Did you mean "naive" as a compliment, or did you mean it in a negative way? I am not here to start a fight, but if you don't think calling someone naive is an insult, then you don't understand what the word means.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I really don't care how unique someone is, the staff member at the CFVRC told me applications are processed "in sequence as receiving them." Are you telling me the Master Corporal staff member at the CFVRC lied to me, and that being a unique individual means that other applications may be processed before yours? Is there any reason that someones application for the same trade would be processed before yours, without you getting an update WHY your application is taking longer?
> 
> There is no hole I am digging. There are no "answers" I am not accepting. People are giving me generic responses which don't contain any factual information in response to the questions I have posed. Calling someone naive is an insult. Did you mean "naive" as a compliment, or did you mean it in a negative way? I am not here to start a fight, but if you don't think calling someone naive is an insult, then you don't understand what the word means.



I apologise to everyone.  I just broke my word, but I have to post this:    :facepalm:


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> Here's the best advice I can give you:
> There is NO ONE that will call you to give you an update on your application status.
> There is NO ONE that will call you and give you any more information.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your response, but that is not what the staff member at the CFVRC told me. I did contact them, and they told me:

"You will be notified via email once your file has been processed, I cannot give you time as to when, we process file in sequence as receiving them."

So while it may be true they wont call me, they have said they will email me with an update when it is processed. Other than that, there should be no reason to contact them. If they need more documents or information (besides the core documents) they will be required to contact me. I would also give the same advice to you for anyone waiting more than 3 months without an update though, despite what the Master Corporal told me. From everything I have read here, if you are going 3 months without an update there is probably something wrong OR you might have missed an update from them.


----------



## JM2345 (18 Apr 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I apologise to everyone.  I just broke my word, but I have to post this:    :facepalm:



Why not just make it simpler and just reply to my questions I have? You guys seem to think I believe that the application process is smooth sailing and quick as a flash for everyone, but that is not what I think at all. But what I do believe is that someone applying to the CF will have their application processed in the order it is received, because that is what a staff member at the Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Centre told me. If there are other factors, like DAA said, I would like to hear those. You seem to think that asking questions or asking for clarification makes someone naive or that the person is looking for a fight or argument.

I am not looking for a fight or argument. I am attempting to utilize this section of the website for its intended purpose, to try to provide information to new and potential recruits on The Recruiting Process. If you don't want to help people get good and accurate information, then stop wasting your oxygen on me. Others would be more than happy to help I am sure, and if they aren't then this thread will just die out and nobody loses anything.


----------



## DAA (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> If an occupation is closed, wouldn't the CFVRC email you and tell you that your application wont be processed? Or am I wrong about that? Same question for it being highly competitive. If you aren't competitive enough, wont they just decide not to process your application at that time, and email you saying such?
> 
> The priorities for recruiting is the type of information I am looking for. As I said, I was told directly by a staff member at the CFVRC via email that application are processed "in sequence as receiving them." So are you saying that certain trades would cause your application to be processed ahead of others?
> 
> I took the posts as "if you think 8 months of waiting if a long time, you aren't cut out for the CF." Which is pretty much what one of the posters said later.



To answer your questions in order above......

Yes, they will tell you the occupation is closed.  Yes, they will tell you your "competitive but presently not competitive enough to continue".  Yes they will bypass your application processing based on other higher priority requirements.

While I understand your thoughts on what the others posted but when you have waited as long as they have, I can imagine they are just a bit frustrated.  Put yourself in their shoes.  You applied and then you see others passing by you and then you see people asking "how long does it take?"  The easy response is "Wow, thanks for the info, I hope I don't have to wait that long but I will be prepared should it take that long."



			
				JM2345 said:
			
		

> So while it may be true they wont call me, they have said they will email me with an update when it is processed. Other than that, there should be no reason to contact them. If they need more documents or information (besides the core documents) they will be required to contact me. I would also give the same advice to you for anyone waiting more than 3 months without an update though, despite what the Master Corporal told me. From everything I have read here, if you are going 3 months without an update there is probably something wrong OR you might have missed an update from them.



Now that's thinking and giving some good advice.  If you haven't heard anything in 3 months, you probably should call.


----------



## Loachman (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I matched his tone, not exceeding it.



Please feel free to follow that policy on BMQ.


----------



## Delaney1986 (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying man, and trust me, I do appreciate you giving us the information about your personal experience. But I just don't want to scare people off who might make good members of the CF in thinking your situation might be the norm. Whether they are cut out for CF or not is up to the CF recruiters to decide, we shouldn't be trying to act as an initial screening process to discourage people from applying. I am in my late 20s, and lots of people are in their 30s who want to apply, and if we want to make a career out of the CF, unfortunately we can't wait too long no matter how patient we are.



Just to be clear...the poster you are you speaking about has ZERO obligation to discuss his specific circumstances regarding his application. Nor do you. This forum is a tool and if you have been reading as many topics as you say you have then you would acknowledge that months of wait time IS the norm in applying to the CF right now. I don't understand why you think it's your responsibility to protect these potential applicants you think will be discouraged by long wait times. It's not even kind of your problem. Just worry about your own application process. When you move too far out of your lane you come off as "naïve" and argumentative. You have spent a lot of time on this site arguing your own point for one reason or another  (on another topic too). Just making you aware of how you are coming off to some people, whether that is your intention or not.

All the same, good luck with your application.


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2013)

JM2345,

I'm muting you for a little while. Being on free fire with the post button is not helping things - so take a time out.

Yes, you may ask me via PM - only via PM.

Staff


----------



## Delaney1986 (18 Apr 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Please feel free to follow that policy on BMQ.



Sometimes I really wish this site had a "like" button...oh well...this will have to do:

 :nod:


----------



## DAA (18 Apr 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I really wish this site had a "like" button...oh well...this will have to do:
> 
> :nod:



Funny thing, was that I was just going to post the link to your story "The long road....." as it seemed so relevant.


----------



## Goodeman (18 Apr 2013)

I was thinking the same thing, DAA.  :nod:


----------



## Jammer (18 Apr 2013)

...another "the world revolves around me" self entitled...(insert description here).


Good heavens mate...call them and put us out of your misery.


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2013)

Maybe he will see these replies and realize that he's not the only one in step.






Not fucking likely, based on my experience here, but I can hope.

rancing:


----------



## DAA (18 Apr 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Maybe he will see these replies and realize that he's not the only one in step.
> 
> Not ******* likely, based on my experience here, but I can hope.
> 
> rancing:



Nothing wrong with "Directing Staff" providing OJT on "military discipline" in action.


----------



## SentryMAn (18 Apr 2013)

lol, there seems to be a theme the last while with these new posters coming on here...
Maybe it's because of all the university graduate getting out and realizing that their ideas of making 100k/yr with a BA is out the window...


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2013)

Yeah, we used to be able to go without calendars for all of the students getting reading breaks and long weekends and holidays - place would be flooded. Haven't seen it in a while and I had been wondering WTF was up...you might be on to something.

Hopefully this one will learn with some time to reflect - and no access to the post button.


----------



## DAA (18 Apr 2013)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> lol, there seems to be a theme the last while with these new posters coming on here...
> Maybe it's because of all the university graduate getting out and realizing that their ideas of making 100k/yr with a BA is out the window...



I think it's just what starts out as a simple question and then leads into venting their frustration based on their "limited" exposure with the recruiting process in general.  It's a job application for crying out loud, relatively similar to what anyone would be subject to with a private company but then the CF has it's "checks and balances" that need to be in place.  So when the process takes longer than they expect or someone shares their personal experience of "how long they have been waiting", then they seem to take it the wrong way and get upset over it.



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> and no access to the post button.



Oh man, I just wouldn't be able to survive under such conditions!


----------



## BrendenDias (19 Apr 2013)

Re-did a section of my application, and hoping for the best, thank you so much DAA  :nod:


----------

